# DadoWiz Jig setup question



## BeauxTi (Feb 26, 2012)

I recently acquired a Dado Wiz jig and want to use it. I am looking for Bit recommendations. I have emailed the company at both of their posted addresses - 3 weeks - no response (makes me wonder how they will be if I have an issue). In the instructions - they suggest a down spiral bit. That’s great, but..... If you have seen the jig, it is pretty thick so the depth of the router has to be set pretty close to max I am guessing. 

What I want to know is:

1 - What width would be the best choice - 1/2"?
2 - I can use both 1/4" and 1/2" collet - is one better than the other?
3 - In order to lock securely in the Router and still be able to cut to depth - How long should the bit be?

Any help will be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BeauxTi said:


> I recently acquired a Dado Wiz jig and want to use it. I am looking for Bit recommendations. I have emailed the company at both of their posted addresses - 3 weeks - no response (makes me wonder how they will be if I have an issue). In the instructions - they suggest a down spiral bit. That’s great, but..... If you have seen the jig, it is pretty thick so the depth of the router has to be set pretty close to max I am guessing.
> 
> What I want to know is:
> 
> ...


The width of the dado is governed by the width of the board you want to put into the dado.

This is all I could find:

Infinity Cutting Tools - Precision Router Dado Jig - YouTube

Hard to recommend a product when the sellers do not respond to correspondence.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Accessories

Amazon.com: Dadowiz Precision Dado Fixture By Peachtree woodworking PW549: Home Improvement

==



BeauxTi said:


> I recently acquired a Dado Wiz jig and want to use it. I am looking for Bit recommendations. I have emailed the company at both of their posted addresses - 3 weeks - no response (makes me wonder how they will be if I have an issue). In the instructions - they suggest a down spiral bit. That’s great, but..... If you have seen the jig, it is pretty thick so the depth of the router has to be set pretty close to max I am guessing.
> 
> What I want to know is:
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BeauxTi said:


> I recently acquired a Dado Wiz jig and want to use it. I am looking for Bit recommendations. I have emailed the company at both of their posted addresses - 3 weeks - no response (makes me wonder how they will be if I have an issue). In the instructions - they suggest a down spiral bit. That’s great, but..... If you have seen the jig, it is pretty thick so the depth of the router has to be set pretty close to max I am guessing.
> 
> What I want to know is:
> 
> ...



Quote from Peachtree's listing:
Frustrated with making Dados? Don't hassle with them any longer. The self-calibrating feature is the secret to your new found success in creating the most precise dados you could ever imagine. The Dadowiz™ allows you to make precise dado's each and every time you use it! *It comes already calibrated to use 1/4, 3/8, and 1/2 inch router bits *(sold separately). The Dado Wiz features a NEW micro-adjust which allows you to calibrate run out of the router bit and router for a perfect fit every time. The Dado Wiz will fit straight edge clamps with a maximum width of 23/16" and a maximum height of 5/8" tall (straight edge clamp sold separately)


----------



## thrinfo (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's some links about your DadoWiz Jig.
Ken Kyler
My Adventures in Woodworking: Using a Dadowiz for Routered Dados
DadoWiz Self-Sizing Dado Guide


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

BeauxTi said:


> I recently acquired a Dado Wiz jig and want to use it. I am looking for Bit recommendations. I have emailed the company at both of their posted addresses - 3 weeks - no response (makes me wonder how they will be if I have an issue). In the instructions - they suggest a down spiral bit. That’s great, but..... If you have seen the jig, it is pretty thick so the depth of the router has to be set pretty close to max I am guessing.
> 
> What I want to know is:
> 
> ...


I have a jig which is similar to the Dado Wiz (Dado Max). Woodline recommends 1/2" shank bit. (2) It is highly recommended that 1/2" diameter shank router bits with an overall length of 2 1/4" are used.)

1 - I use a Whiteside down cut sprial bit with a 1/2" shank, 3/8" cutting diameter, 3" overall length.
2 - I use the 1/2" shank because you would be hard pressed to find a 1/4" bit 3" long.
3 - You could use a bit shorter than 3" but I'm not that brave (longer is better).

The reason that I use a 3/8" cutting diameter bit is most of my dados are with 1/2" and 3/4" plywood.

Woodline 1 800 472 6950 (woodline.com)
Peachtree 1 888 512 9069 (ptusa.com)

This pdf file is the manual from Woodline.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

You don't need this jig. 
See my response to the active post "Material to use for jig" in this Jigs and fixtures forum. I tell how to do the same thing with a top bearing mortising bit and two straight edge clamps.

Charley


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1 pc 1/4" SH 1-1/2" Extra Long Straight Router Bit | eBay

==


----------



## BeauxTi (Feb 26, 2012)

already have the jig.


----------



## BeauxTi (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Boogalee!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm pretty new at this but after researching, I purchased two down spiral bits, one is 3/8ths, the other is half inch. Both have about 1 1/2 inches of cutting depth and both are on half inch shanks. The half inch is steel, the smaller one is carbide, which is more fragile. It is suggested that you cut no more than 1/8 th inch deep per pass. These are pretty pricey items and cannot really be sharpened. Hope this helps.


----------

